# Metal Gear Solid!!!



## DARK_KNIGHT (Apr 6, 2007)

I was just browsing around the gaming section of this forum and oddly enough there doesnt seem to be any threads on any of the MGS games  

So being a massive fan of all three of the Metal Gear Solid games(and eagerly awaiting the fourth...)I decided to post  

So does any1 like/have played any of the games....


----------



## Lenny (Apr 6, 2007)

I haven't played any of them, but the moment I saw the three minute trailer for MGS4 (let alone the full fifteen minute one), I wanted the game. 

It's actually one of the reasons that I bought a PS3 - brand loyalty played a part, obviously, as did current games, but also the prospect of future games such as MGS4 (and whatever Squenix can throw at us ).


----------



## DARK_KNIGHT (Apr 6, 2007)

yeah ive seen pics of the fourth one too and man did Snake get old! 

If your gonna play the fourth one id strongly recommend playing the first two games at least.Or if you dont have time id play MGS2 because the storyline in MGS4 is carried on from MGS2.MGS3 was sort of a flashback game that was a way of learning more about characters from the MGS universe rather than advancing the main plot(It was still incredible though)


----------



## Lenny (Apr 6, 2007)

Hmmm... I'd have to dig out the PS2 for them (the PS3 won't pay them, yet) if I do get them. If not, then I'm sure I can read up on them online.


----------



## DARK_KNIGHT (Apr 6, 2007)

Awwwwww! but thats no fun!!!


----------



## Lenny (Apr 6, 2007)

Well... I can be a very slow gamer, sometimes. And at least I'll get a bit of background knowledge. If I still don't understand everything by the time I play MGS4 then I can always by 1-3, play them, and then play MGS4 again.


----------



## Connavar (Apr 6, 2007)

Dont read about them you gotta play them.  The first three games are pure classics.  They are the only games i play over and over again.  I have cleared them so many times that i cant remember now 


Clearly you can see that i love the series.  My fav game series of all time with my fav character.  Nobody tells a story with great gameplay as Kojima.


----------



## Stenevor (Apr 6, 2007)

I loved the gameplay from MGS2, but I found the storyline confusing and pretentious to the extreme. The cut scenes were beyond a joke too, the one near the end must drone on for half an hour. Maybe if id played MGS1 I would have have had a bit more of a clue as to who was who and what was going on but I gave up caring long before the end and just concentrated on enjoying the gameplay and great graphics.


----------



## Commonmind (Apr 6, 2007)

MGS was a revolution in third person action gaming. MGS 2 took the same formula and added an extreme sense of eccentricity to an already confusing franchise. MGS 3 was a bit more tactful, but still contained a lot of the quirkiness and peculiarity of the second title. I hope MGS 4 is more a return to form, as being a big fan of the series, I was a bit disappointed with Son's of Liberty's (at times) incomprehensible plot. Seeing as it has become an extremely popular brand in the states, I'm sure Kojima is going to spend more time trying to streamline the experience this time around.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't know if any of you have read them, but recently there have been a few interviews with Kojima. Apart from confirming the games exclusivity to the PS3 time and time again, he has also given a bit away about the mechanics of the game:

Whereas in previous MGS games, you hid from one enemy, and used hiding places to achieve you goal, in MGS4 he wants to change this.

There are two armies fighting each other, and there's Snake, in the middle of them. It's set in the Middle East, and the only hiding places are around corners, or up on ceilings, or in dustbins. One of the main ways of MGS4 to achieve your goal is to use the armies against each other - pop out suddenly from behind a corner, scare a group into running blindly at the enemy, and psychology has just saved you what a chamber of bullets could do.

Of course, there's still the hiding until things have gone away technique - as has been shown in the trailers, with Snake using his Octocam to blend into a wall whilst the two-legged machines that go "Moo!" stride by.


----------



## Joel007 (Apr 6, 2007)

There are 5 or 6 in the metal gear series aren't there? MGS was the best game on the playstation (except for tekken ), but I haven't played the newer ones.


----------



## Duchessprozac (Apr 7, 2007)

there are 2 or maybe three 8 bit Metal Gears, which showed up on the NES and MSX. Three Metal Gear Solids ( MGS, MGS: Sons of Liberty and MGS: Snake Eater) which graced the Playstation and PS2. A remake of Metal Gear Solid for the Gamecube (MGS: Twin Snakes)

Konami also released a version of MGS2 for the xbox and PS2 called MGS2: Substance which was the whole of Sons of LIberty with a bunch of added content. They also released a Version of MGS3 for the ps2 Called MGS: Subsistence which was basically MGS3 with added content.

For the PSP there have been three MEtal Gear games. Metal Gear Acid 1&2, which were highly enjoyable card based strategy games and MEtal Gear Solid Portable Ops, which from what I can gather is tradition MGS gameplay set around the time of MGS3.

So, that's a lot of games.


----------



## Connavar (Apr 7, 2007)

I think the complex, sci fi like story is what makes Kojima and this series as well as the stealth gameplay.  I mean the clones and stuff  works for Kojima.


 Stenevor:

No wonder you were confused, MGS2 is a direct sequal with some bosses and storylines from the first game.


----------



## Commonmind (Apr 7, 2007)

The convoluted story is definitely one of its draws, but each title in the series could have benefited from a better localization treatment in order to make sure the story wasn't complex to a fault. Even Kojima himself stated concerns in this area.


----------



## Connavar (Apr 7, 2007)

Nothing is perfect.


But storywise overall MGS is to me as near as you can get to perfect.

MGS has always been complex.  I mean the clones stuff and now Snake is old as hell in only a decade or less since MGS 2 timeline.


----------



## Commonmind (Apr 7, 2007)

Connavar of Rigante said:


> Nothing is perfect.



That goes without saying.




> But storywise overall MGS is to me as near as you can get to perfect.
> 
> MGS has always been complex.  I mean the clones stuff and now Snake is old as hell in only a decade or less since MGS 2 timeline.



Sadly, I don't think you understood my point. The reason why the story has been complex is because of the storytelling. There have been quite a few things "lost in translation," when the games came to the states. Which is what Kojima was referring to when he made similar comments. There are times where the plot is so eccentric it is hard to follow, and this is not something that was done on purpose. The localization was simply not up to the task of translating the game's sprawling story in an effective manner, hence why there are so many sites out there devoted to deciphering the overall plot of the series as well as each individual game's main storyline (much in the same vain as sites devoted to Xenosaga and some Final Fantasy titles).


----------



## DARK_KNIGHT (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah I also found the MGS2 story to be extremely confusing at the end of the game when all of the plot was revealed.I guess that I had trouble keeping up with all the info that was being discussed between the characters .But Ive played through the game many times and I found that after my third playthrough I actually understood it.Many people give out about MGS2 and say that the plot was convoluted or that the cut-scenes interrupted the game, but playing through the game at least a second time does wonders for how well you enjoy it


----------



## Commonmind (Apr 7, 2007)

DARK_KNIGHT said:


> Many people give out about MGS2 and say that the plot was convoluted or that the cut-scenes interrupted the game, but playing through the game at least a second time does wonders for how well you enjoy it



That's exactly the point,  for quite a few individuals it required several sessions to actually grasp what was going on; a game shouldn't have to be played over again to retain the plot. So those arguments are well and valid.


----------



## liljoker (Apr 25, 2007)

well i know that i played the first while i younger, so i didn't get to far in the game. i was too scared for some reason. but then a few years past and i found the game in my cd holder. i tried it again and beat it quite easily. but then i found that i enjoyed it. so i got MGS 2: substance. i found that i enjoy tricky games like them, dealing with stealth and having to do everything. the part that i didn't like was when i got trapped in that one hallway for a while towards the end. mind games are fun, but not in a real game, i tripped me out. but i waited it out. then the MGS 3: Snake eater came out. i really enjoyed that one. having to eat and kill animals gathering food. i found that all the complications of keeping food actually made the game more interesting. so i liked that one. but whats this i hear about MGS 4?


----------

